# Topics > Robotics > Robotic puppets >  Mirai Smart Doll, robot doll, Japan

## Airicist

Smart Doll

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creepy Robot Doll Controlled by Smartphone"

by Conner Flynn
June 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Better Than Barbie? Meet the World’s First Interactive Smart Doll"

by Yohani Kamarudin
March 12, 2014

----------

